# 2012 Olympics



## Banzai

Olympics talk here 

Watching the ceremony - amazing stuff!


----------



## blue the puppy

im looking forward to the ceremony. theyre not showing it here for a few hours here. i love the parade of nations.


----------



## Virtue

Its amazing! Only thing is now there bringing out all the countries that are competing and its taking for ever lol


----------



## Banzai

blue the puppy said:


> im looking forward to the ceremony. theyre not showing it here for a few hours here. i love the parade of nations.


Watch it live?  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/bbc_one_2012_hd

Parade is on now - Ps now!


----------



## Neptunus

Looking forward to it! :yay


----------



## Chibiluv6

I was in the Philippines, it opened here at 4am, I missed it. I did watch some of the parade, the arctic monkeys where there performing.


----------



## JenN2791

Great opening ceremony. Loved it!


----------



## Banzai

JenN2791 said:


> Great opening ceremony. Loved it!


+1

This member speaks truth!


----------



## MindOverMood

Why was everything being announced in French & English? Why not just English.:blank


----------



## Elijah

The opening ceremony was very impressive. They managed to combine entertainment with a brief history lesson...


----------



## Neptunus

Watching it now -- excellent!!!!


----------



## Ironpain

GO CANADA GO, With you in Spirit all the way. There were some countries that I had never even heard of, unless you are a Geography major it's hard to imagine some of the places mentioned even crossed your mind. 

Why did the IOC decide not to have a moment of silence for the 11 Israeli Athletes killed in Munich in 72? was it because they didn't want protests from the Palestinians, did it have to do with not wanting to be accused of Israeli propaganda? I am not sure I understand. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what the Canadians bring this year, hopefully it's not all media hype and we actually dominate, the only non Canadians I'm really rooting on is Michael Phelps and Usain Bolt but overall Go Team Canada


----------



## Neptunus

That part with Mr. Bean :haha


----------



## kc1895

The opening ceremony so far is amazing! Even as an American, I find the show to be very meaningful in representing England's achievements. I was fooled for a sec when the Queen parachuted out of the helicopter with Daniel Craig. Hehe. Great ceremony!


----------



## ShadyGFX

I was there lol My brother works at the stadium and he got me in for free


----------



## millenniumman75

I am looking forward to seeing Laszlo Cseh swim again - four time medalist.
Ryan Lochte is the one to see for America (Phelps will still win but he's had his time to shine).


----------



## Chibiluv6

mre bean was there


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> GO CANADA GO, With you in Spirit all the way. There were some countries that I had never even heard of, unless you are a Geography major it's hard to imagine some of the places mentioned even crossed your mind.
> 
> Why did the IOC decide not to have a moment of silence for the 11 Israeli Athletes killed in Munich in 72? was it because they didn't want protests from the Palestinians, did it have to do with not wanting to be accused of Israeli propaganda? I am not sure I understand.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what the Canadians bring this year, hopefully it's not all media hype and we actually dominate, the only non Canadians I'm really rooting on is Michael Phelps and Usain Bolt but overall Go Team Canada


Yeah I definitely received a geography lesson tonight. In fairness, some of those countries are pretty new, results of recent civil wars.

Also, I am guessing they made a thing about '72 Munich because it's 40 years ago.


----------



## andy0128

I enjoyed the ceremony overall. Artistic, creative, spectacular, fun and packed with stuff that is quinticentially british. Outsiders might not have understood the content as well, but I guess it can't be too watered down.


----------



## sleepytime

The opening ceremony was pretty good. The pre-industrial bit at the start, and the part where they ran through British music for the last few decades were great.


----------



## Luna Sea

whiterabbit said:


> I am enjoying some of the b****ing I've heard about the fact that announcements were made in French _first_. In _our_ country. How very dare they!


It _is_ ridiculous. Announcing everything first in a foreign language is stupid and unnecessary. But the IOC is nothing if not self-important.

The ceremony had ups and downs. The endless parade of a billion countries into the stadium was unbearable, and the main bit was way too long. We didn't need anywhere near that much time dedicated to each segment (in particular the hospital beds bit), and the part going through our history was confusing as hell. We went through all the most important parts of British history: the industrial revolution, women's suffrage, the end of WWI and.. Sgt Peppers.

Mr Bean was awesome though. I'd just said to my sister that they should have had him conducting (that Christmas special :lol), and then there he was!


----------



## lucyinthesky

I loved the ceremony, and I'm obsessed with all things Olympics, so I'll probably post around these parts often :b


----------



## Luna Sea

Shame that Vinokourov had to win the road race. A known drugs cheat who never showed any remorse and tried to weasel his way out of a 2 year ban. I can't believe how disorganised all the countries were; neither Cav's group or the one behind the 2 winners showed any interest in closing the gaps :s


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Looking forward to watching some of the table tennis matches, hopefully it gets some decent coverage.


And yeah I thought the opening ceremony was really well done.


----------



## andy0128

TristanS said:


> Shame that Vinokourov had to win the road race. A known drugs cheat who never showed any remorse and tried to weasel his way out of a 2 year ban. I can't believe how disorganised all the countries were; neither Cav's group or the one behind the 2 winners showed any interest in closing the gaps :s


I'm not an expert in cycling although i did follow the tour closely this time, but apparently team GB were the only one trying to set the pace while going up the slope and it took its toll on them later on. Basically no one wanted a close finish with Cavendish, but this backfired as it allowed a leading group to make too much headway.


----------



## Luna Sea

andy0128 said:


> I'm not an expert in cycling although i did follow the tour closely this time, but apparently team GB were the only one trying to set the pace while going up the slope and it took its toll on them later on. Basically no one wanted a close finish with Cavendish, but this backfired as it allowed a leading group to make too much headway.


Basically, if even one team is making an effort to close down a breakaway, closing a gap of less than a minute in >15km is easy. But no one did because they were coached so poorly (professional cyclists generally have direct communication to the "coach" of their team, so without it they ride without a clue about tactics). And the front two were about 5 seconds clear of the other group for ages; if even one country had dedicated 2 of it's riders to closing the gap to give their leader a chance, they'd have brought it back together. It was a masterclass in how not to ride as a team in a cycling race.


----------



## factmonger

w00t w00t! A girl from my town, Aly Raisman, is on the gymnastics team!


----------



## missingno

Yay Aussies win a gold. I can now go to sleep.


----------



## kc1895

The coverage here on NBC is terrible! They already announced the winner for one of the men's swimming competition, and the American favorite didn't even place. They will probably show the race tomorrow. But too late.


----------



## Still Waters

This was the first time I've every watched the opening ceremony.- I really enjoyed it up to the part with the hospital beds,I thought that was goofy. The James Bond and Mr. Bean bits were fabulous!! Pyrotechnics and the ending ceremony were exciting - Paul McCartney was a bore and why in the world does the Queen never smile?!?


----------



## T-Bone

Can't wait for the womens gymnastics! Little hot bodies woo hoo!


----------



## Still Waters

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Can't wait for the womens gymnastics! Little hot bodies woo hoo!


They always look a bit manly-:sus


----------



## T-Bone

Still Waters said:


> They always look a bit manly-:sus


I tend not to even notice those girls. :sus


----------



## G12345

I loved the opening ceremony. Made me proud to be British!
Hopefully we can get some medals tomorrow.
Cavendish was unlucky, as he said, every other rider seemed happy just to not see him win.


----------



## millenniumman75

gilt said:


> The opening ceremony was spectacular!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the 5,000M & 10,000M races. Serious chances for medalling this year.


Ryan Lochte won the first American gold.

The women's swimming relay (It looked like freestyle) won the bronze medal, but actually posted the fastest American time ever.

It's been impressive so far - five medals won in the first day, including a silver in archery.


----------



## millenniumman75

G12345 said:


> I loved the opening ceremony. Made me proud to be British!
> Hopefully we can get some medals tomorrow.
> Cavendish was unlucky, as he said, every other rider seemed happy just to not see him win.


Apparently, you guys are already making up for it - your men's gymnastics team is in the Gymnastics final. That's pretty impressive, too.

Mark Cavendish is also only 27. Vinokourov, who won, is 38. Mark has more chances.


----------



## millenniumman75

Still Waters said:


> They always look a bit manly-:sus





SomebodyWakeME said:


> I tend not to even notice those girls. :sus


I have heard that they don't have, um, "cycles" or something like that.


----------



## T-Bone

millenniumman75 said:


> I have heard that they don't have, um, "cycles" or something like that.


That's not really a problem is it? I'll take a girl without periods any day.


----------



## millenniumman75

Okay - now it can begin - this is one of the main logos :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

SomebodyWakeME said:


> That's not really a problem is it? I'll take a girl without periods any day.


But would you like to eventually have her have them if you want children?

They may even hacve stunted growth,


----------



## straightarrows

didnt like the opening,, the music was great,, still didn't like it!!

saw their old lady today morning on Sport ch! brrrrrrrrrrrr



millenniumman75 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing Laszlo Cseh swim again - four time medalist.
> Ryan Lochte is the one to see for America (Phelps will still win but he's had his time to shine).


an American Ideal no doubt!









remember when he came to us few years ago!!! kids hated the way he treated them! woundering how much we paid for him! (sorry off-topic )


----------



## T-Bone

millenniumman75 said:


> But would you like to eventually have her have them if you want children?
> 
> They may even hacve stunted growth,


I hate children, and i love short women. So no.


----------



## millenniumman75

straightarrows said:


> didnt like the opening,, the music was great,, still didn't like it!!
> 
> saw their old lady today morning on Sport ch! brrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> an American Ideal no doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember when he came to us few years ago!!! kids hated the way he treated them! woundering how much we paid for him! (sorry off-topic )


He apparently has already lost to Lochte a few times this year, so yeah, he isn't going to have the Olympics he had in Beijing by a longshot. It kind of surprises me that he even went to London.


----------



## WhoDey85

I'm wanting to see that boxer from Cincinnati fight. Hopefully it will be on NBC and not one of those other channels I don't get or I'm gonna be pissed!


----------



## komorikun




----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Too bad they don't give medals for "personal bests", "trying hard", or "happy to be here"...Canada would clean up. :yes


----------



## Banzai

Here's one of the songs used in the opening ceremony - really amazing stuff :yes:


----------



## tennislover84

I really enjoyed the opening ceremony.  Was a bit worried beforehand that it would look rubbish compared to Beijing. It's hard to compete with a million bazillion synchronised Chinese people. But it was really fun, and I didn't cringe with embarassment even once!

I definitely didn't expect a troupe of dancing Isambard Kingdom Brunels. That was different. It was cool that they celebrated British people that we ought to be proud of, but don't hear a lot about. Although my dad was always going on about about how he built this bridge and that bridge, when I was little. So I've probably heard enough about that person. :b

Also, I can barely believe that the queen agreed to the skit with James Bond. I guess she has a sense of humour after all! She just hides it really well with her facial expressions in public.


----------



## Ironpain

An Albanian Weightlifter was the first Athlete disqualified for doping, you have to wonder now who they might catch next. Saudi Arabia sends over it's first female athlete but only under the stipulation that she wear her Hijab, be accompanied by someone and stay away from men and the IOC is saying that she has to remove it. 

The Saudis will withdraw her if the IOC doesn't comply with them and the IOC will remove her if she wears it, so who's right here, the The Saudis or IOC? In Volleyball the Canadian women's team had an early 5 point lead in the second set and than they just dropped it. 

They get back in it and than some how Great Britain gets lucky and just manages to pull of a 2 point win.I think the one Canadian player had a mustache (I don't know just the way it looked to me. China though is dominating 8 Gold medals (or is it 7) so far and we are getting our butts handed to us.

Thank goodness for Jennifer Abel and Emilie Heymans, WHOA, I know it's only Bronze but I'm happy for Jennifer Abel setting the record as the only female athlete to ever win 4 individual medals at consecutive Olympic games


----------



## lucyinthesky

One of the torches was handed round to look at/have photos with at an athletics competition I went to today (my brother competing, not myself!). It was in London, and weird to think that the Olympics were just down the round :b

And yayyy, first medal!


----------



## kc1895

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Can't wait for the womens gymnastics! Little hot bodies woo hoo!


Some of these girls are underage. In fact, Kyla Ross is 15, Gabby Douglas and McKayla Maroney are 16. So, that would make them minors.


----------



## sleepytime

Gotta say that the BBC's 24 stream 'red button' coverage is amazing, it must be costing a fortune.


----------



## millenniumman75

YES! :boogie :boogie :boogie First Hungarian medal in the games and it's GOLD!

Aron Szilagyi won the gold medal in fencing. No surprise - they OWN this sport and waterpolo!


----------



## MF Doom

Are you Hungarian?


----------



## millenniumman75

MF Doom said:


> Are you Hungarian?


Half.

My grandfather almost made the Olympic team in swimming when he was young. He was a lifeguard.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ironpain said:


> An Albanian Weightlifter was the first Athlete disqualified for doping, you have to wonder now who they might catch next. Saudi Arabia sends over it's first female athlete but only under the stipulation that she wear her Hijab, be accompanied by someone and stay away from men and the IOC is saying that she has to remove it.
> 
> The Saudis will withdraw her if the IOC doesn't comply with them and the IOC will remove her if she wears it, so who's right here, the The Saudis or IOC? In Volleyball the Canadian women's team had an early 5 point lead in the second set and than they just dropped it.
> 
> They get back in it and than some how Great Britain gets lucky and just manages to pull of a 2 point win.I think the one Canadian player had a mustache (I don't know just the way it looked to me. China though is dominating 8 Gold medals (or is it 7) so far and we are getting our butts handed to us.
> 
> Thank goodness for Jennifer Abel and Emilie Heymans, WHOA, I know it's only Bronze but I'm happy for Jennifer Abel setting the record as the only female athlete to ever win 4 individual medals at consecutive Olympic games


Kim Rhode just got her fifth medal in five Olympics - and she is only 33. She has at least one more Olympics in her sport.


----------



## Neptunus

Apparently "aliens" were interested in the opening ceremony as well! :lol

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...-opening_n_1716887.html?utm_hp_ref=weird-news


----------



## millenniumman75

Neptunus said:


> Apparently "aliens" were interested in the opening ceremony as well! :lol
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...-opening_n_1716887.html?utm_hp_ref=weird-news


Well, there was apparently a woman who marched with the athletes from India who should have not been there during the opening ceremonies. She was walking right next to the flagbearer! :roll


----------



## Neptunus

^ Yeah, I saw!!!! She really stood out, too!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I didn't realize the men's basketball tournament wasn't on NBC. I recorded like 9 hours of olympic events I don't care about.


----------



## sprinter

I'd like to watch some weightlifting but NBC etc. never seems to put it on TV and it seems I can't watch any of it online as I don't have a pay TV subscription I only have expanded basic cable.


----------



## MindOverMood

Brazil vs USA(Womens indoor volleyball)


----------



## MsDaisy

The Mens Synchronized Platform Events made me ... :evil


----------



## Ironpain

Well they let the Judo participant from Saudia Arabia wear her Hijab but of course they gave in to the Saudis demands, because yeah how dare they offend their sensibilities by telling them no this is our sporting event these are our rules but of course the only way the Saudis would let her compete is if she wore the Hijab, the IOC wanted to look good having a Saudis woman in the games so they said okay. Is it just me or does the London 2012 logo look like Lisa Simpson giving Bart Simpson a Blowjob? 

Yay:clap Missy Franklin won Gold, a Colorado native, I consider Colorado to be a second home to me, yeah it's my other home. so I rooted on her today, yeah it was nice to see her win. Canada though come on, Bronze? that's it, we advanced to the round of 16 in boxing, I didn't really watch much today but I know that Canada is doing poorly right now and needs to dig deep and fight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

MindOverMood said:


> Brazil vs USA(Womens indoor volleyball)


:lol

I missed my calling as a women's indoor volleyball coach. A lot of people might ask, wouldn't you rather coach a women's beach volleyball team? To which I would say "No..."


----------



## missingno

Women's Gymnastics is on, I have the tissues ready.


----------



## PineconeMachine

missingno said:


> Women's Gymnastics is on, I have the tissues ready.


How many did you go through?

:banana


----------



## Micronian

millenniumman75 said:


> He apparently has already lost to Lochte a few times this year, so yeah, he isn't going to have the Olympics he had in Beijing by a longshot. It kind of surprises me that he even went to London.


I think that "world exclusive" photo pretty much says why he went to London...

These days I've heard many stories (couldn't say if they're legit or not) of the athlete's village being nothing but a party place with lots of alcohol and sex.


----------



## Micronian

the cheat said:


> :lol
> 
> I missed my calling as a women's indoor volleyball coach. A lot of people might ask, wouldn't you rather coach a women's beach volleyball team? To which I would say "No..."


Women volleyball players are really hot, but they are at the other extreme from gymnasts. The majority of them are nearly 2m tall. I doubt I would even reach their elbows..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^I just like the shorts they wear. :lol And I'm too nervous to think gymnasts are hot because a lot of them are like 16 years old...and I'm...not.


----------



## Joe

Just a few more days to the 100m sprint. I wonder if how Usain Bolt will do, I'd like to see another world record . 

Also Christophe Lemaitre the French sprinter (and Europe's quickest) apparently got bullied for being quiet and had confidence issues, surprising considering how good he is.


+You are joking about the tissues... right?


----------



## ty44

jJoe said:


> Just a few more days to the 100m sprint. I wonder if how Usain Bolt will do, I'd like to see another world record .
> 
> Also Christophe Lemaitre the French sprinter (and Europe's quickest) apparently got bullied for being quiet and had confidence issues, surprising considering how good he is.
> 
> +You are joking about the tissues... right?


I want Bolt to destroy it, I have a bet with a mate who reckons Yohan Blake will take it.

I heard that too, apparently Lemaitre rarely spoke until he was a lot older.


----------



## millenniumman75

Micronian said:


> I think that "world exclusive" photo pretty much says why he went to London...
> 
> These days I've heard many stories (couldn't say if they're legit or not) of the athlete's village being nothing but a party place with lots of alcohol and sex.


I really hope it was not always this bad. But yeah, it's pretty sad.

Also, why does Ryan Lochte have to wear his diamond grills like a rapper. Is he ashamed of his teeth or something?


----------



## missingno

ffs the Aussies are a bunch of choking losers. Don't know why I keep staying awake to 6am to watch them keep failing. Note to the athletes you are meant to do better in the finals then in the qualifying. **** you Magnussen. Will be lucky to even end up with 5 gold medals overall just send the whole team home now.


----------



## millenniumman75

missingno said:


> ffs the Aussies are a bunch of choking losers. Don't know why I keep staying awake to 6am to watch them keep failing. Note to the athletes you are meant to do better in the finals then in the qualifying. **** you Magnussen. Will be lucky to even end up with 5 gold medals overall just send the whole team home now.


What sport?!

I noticed that women's water polo was on today. I told the dude in the cafeteria.....Is Hungary playing? Pfft, they'll win the gold - everybody just get out of the water. That and fencing - Hungarian domination. :banana


----------



## T-Bone

PineconeMachine said:


> How many did you go through?
> 
> :banana


I went through about 20 myself. :um


----------



## missingno

PineconeMachine said:


> How many did you go through?
> 
> :banana


Just 2 but I recorded some of it just in case my internet goes down.



millenniumman75 said:


> What sport?!
> 
> I noticed that women's water polo was on today. I told the dude in the cafeteria.....Is Hungary playing? Pfft, they'll win the gold - everybody just get out of the water. That and fencing - Hungarian domination. :banana


Mainly swimming. Still wouldn't be surprised if we choke in cycling and other events. 1 gold 6 silvers we so clutch


----------



## factmonger

So happy with the results of the women's gymnastics All-around!


----------



## MindOverMood

Our two badminton girls are playing Japan to see who will go to the gold medal game. They were 0-3 before the 4 other teams got disqualified and now they have a chance for a medal.


----------



## Losm

Looking forward to the athletics 
Also well done to the GB cycling team, beasts!


----------



## Octal

New Zealand are ahead of Australia on the medal tally because of more gold medals won, never thought I'd see this day in my life :b


----------



## ty44

GB is not doing too badly actually :b


----------



## missingno

Octal said:


> New Zealand are ahead of Australia on the medal tally because of more gold medals won, never thought I'd see this day in my life :b


Such fail by Australia. 1 gold 9 silvers and epic fails by Meares and the mens relay who didn't medal. I hope the kiwis destroy us in golds and we end up with something ridiculous like 1 gold and 25 silvers


----------



## fonz

missingno said:


> Such fail by Australia. 1 gold 9 silvers and epic fails by Meares and the mens relay who didn't medal. I hope the kiwis destroy us in golds and we end up with something ridiculous like 1 gold and 25 silvers


Wasn't Australia targeting like 12 golds? NZ have 3,they have another 2 or 3 great chances but it's unlikely they'll get more than 6...


----------



## Ironpain

Just watching the NBC replay of the Olympics and the French swimmer Florent Manaudou won the gold medal in the Men's 50 meter freestyle.

Here's comments from the American commentators:

"Manaudou is not the best swimmer in the bunch", "Cullen Jones (US swimmer)had a bad start and should have won", "This is a surprise as Manaudou beats them all to the wall, but Jones gets an impressive Silver medal".

Sprinter Kim Collins kicked out of the 100m for seeing his wife Collins who was also the flagbearer for St Kitts and Nevis, spent the night with his wife in a hotel - as he didnt get permission, St Kitts have dropped him from their team and so he doesnt run in the 100m.

Hes now saying hes never going to run for St Kitts again.

Hilarious pictures of Divers

http://withleather.uproxx.com/2012/08/best-olympic-pooping-diver-photoshops#page/1


----------



## missingno

Another 3 silvers to Australia today. Brings our count to 12. Also have 7 bronzes. Shame about the 1 gold:|

Close to a lock for a sailing gold so I'm expecting the boat to sink


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

GB doing much better than I expected so far, 6 Golds today taking us past South Korea and into 3rd. Also how are Kazakhstan doing so well? I'd never even heard of it until Borat lol.


----------



## Joe

Out on penalties again.


----------



## John The Great

The hosts always seem to do better than usual. But there's no way that GB are going to beat the monstrous US and China.


----------



## Scarlett22

Go Team GB!


----------



## Micronian

Ironpain said:


> Sprinter Kim Collins kicked out of the 100m for seeing his wife Collins who was also the flagbearer for St Kitts and Nevis, spent the night with his wife in a hotel - as he didnt get permission, St Kitts have dropped him from their team and so he doesnt run in the 100m.
> 
> Hes now saying hes never going to run for St Kitts again.


I agree with the National team. Would it have killed him to go out with his wife _AFTER _the olympics were over? or at least after he finishes his event?


----------



## Ironpain

YAY. :boogie:boogie Canada finally won a Gold Medal whew, well now the critics can stop wondering, cause yep we did it but we won it in of all things The Trampoline. I really hope our National Soccer team can win.


----------



## Nefury

Silly of me to ever doubt Bolt. After the first heat I thought Ryan Bailey was in with a chance... Adam Gemili has a bright future ahead of him for the UK, and at least 3 Olympics in him too. 

Looking forward to the 200m and relays now!


----------



## Classified

Bolt was speeding up at the end even.

And I was happy to see Murray win for GB.

I've been watching too much, but it has been interesting.


----------



## Frunktubulus

missingno said:


> Another 3 silvers to Australia today. Brings our count to 12. Also have 7 bronzes. Shame about the 1 gold:|
> 
> Close to a lock for a sailing gold so I'm expecting the boat to sink


I've got it all figured out. Our athletes aren't losing, they're just savvy investers:

http://www.miningweekly.com/article/silver-prices-predicted-to-soar-to-50oz-2011-11-17

Come the end of 2012, our guy's will be laughing.


----------



## Micronian

Ironpain said:


> YAY. :boogie:boogie Canada finally won a Gold Medal whew, well now the critics can stop wondering, cause yep we did it but we won it in of all things The Trampoline. I really hope our National Soccer team can win.


It'll be incredibly tough against USA. They pretty much have to play the game of their lives--and then hope to get lucky.

I just hope they can hold on for a bronze medal.


----------



## 0lly

I wish I'd tried to get tickets to go to the Olympics now. I really thought the Olympics would be crap, but, somehow, it looks really good. All the venues look great, Britain's doing well. I'd like to have gone :cry


----------



## millenniumman75

Losm said:


> Looking forward to the athletics
> Also well done to the GB cycling team, beasts!





Poster said:


> GB is not doing too badly actually :b


I mentioned to somebody on here before, it's not the home field advantage - you are guys are actually getting medals. It's impressive.


----------



## sleepytime

Great olympics so far. Ireland might get a gold or two in the boxing I hope. Team GB are doing really really well.


----------



## MindOverMood

Canada should be going to the Gold medal game against Japan:x


----------



## Droidsteel

Loving the olympics because team gb are doing do well 

Makes up for the penalty dissapointment of the euro cup.


----------



## Banzai

0lly said:


> I wish I'd tried to get tickets to go to the Olympics now. I really thought the Olympics would be crap, but, somehow, it looks really good. All the venues look great, Britain's doing well. I'd like to have gone :cry


You still can! They're releasing tickets daily at around 7.30pm I think! You have to scramble frantically for them though (the cheap ones anyway) because the website is really slow at updating. Had the same mindset and been trying crazily to get hold of tickets for the last two days - finally managed to snap up Olympic volleyball tickets and got Paralympic tickets to see athletics in the Olympic Stadium!  :boogie


----------



## lettersnumbers

I have loved the Olympics this year, team GB have done so well.


----------



## pisceskyuu

Classified said:


> Bolt was speeding up at the end eve


when i saw him in the early heats, his start didnt look too good and i thought maybe he wouldnt repeat. wrong, that was an epic 100 final!


----------



## kc1895

HAHA In your face Canada!!!! :clapWNT is going for gold again!! :boogie:boogie:boogie (Nice try Sinclair but better luck next time)


----------



## Classified

0lly said:


> I wish I'd tried to get tickets to go to the Olympics now. I really thought the Olympics would be crap, but, somehow, it looks really good. All the venues look great, Britain's doing well. I'd like to have gone :cry


There are events like the marathon where you can watch from the course. And there are plenty of empty seats at a lot of the venues still for some reason.

Even if you go just for a day trip, you should go. How hard is it to take the train to London? You don't want to regret not going. I still wish I would have gone to the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City with my friends from college.


----------



## T-Bone

Am i the only US citizen that laughs when then USA doesn't win or even place? It makes me so happy to see the US get put in their place and i always cheer on the other countries. The US commentators are idiots. Always saying the American is dominant in a certain event. Then they end up choking on their own words. I love it. :clap


----------



## Owl-99

Great Britain as the host nation and in third place in the medal tally are totally awesome.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Go China. :um


----------



## 0lly

Classified said:


> There are events like the marathon where you can watch from the course. And there are plenty of empty seats at a lot of the venues still for some reason.
> 
> Even if you go just for a day trip, you should go. How hard is it to take the train to London? You don't want to regret not going. I still wish I would have gone to the winter Olympics in Salt Lake City with my friends from college.


The last 'free' event was today; the Triathlon in Hyde Park. But I'm going to try and get some tickets. There's still a few tickets for women's basketball and hockey and stuff like that, not really sports I'm interested in, but I'll very happily go. Failing that there's always the Paralympics; at least I'd get to see the Olympic Park.

Failing all that, I could always go to Rio in four years lol (or russia in two years)


----------



## Ali477

Great britain have already claimed there best gold medal haul for the last 104 years :boogie Also it was great to see chris hoy win his 6th olympic gold medal a true sporting legend!!!


----------



## missingno

**** Yes. Sally Pearson gold also Anna Meares got one earlier means we have 4 and we are guaranteed another. Move past New Zealand we coming for you Kazakhstan. Lol such a fail games least staying up to 6am watching was worth it today


----------



## MindOverMood

Speaking of Anna Meares..


----------



## Ironpain

I am really proud of The Women's National soccer team for at least getting to a medal game, it's not the medal game we wanted but it's better than nothing, I can only imagine how devastated they are, It sucks that we lost like that but really proud of them and lets at least Bronze.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

MindOverMood said:


> Speaking of Anna Meares..


:yes


----------



## Peter Attis

While this has very little to do with her skill and athleticism, I find Lolo Jones to be incredibly annoying, and as much as I hate to admit it, I'm kind of glad she didn't get a medal yesterday.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

0lly said:


> The last 'free' event was today; the Triathlon in Hyde Park. But I'm going to try and get some tickets. There's still a few tickets for women's basketball and hockey and stuff like that, not really sports I'm interested in, but I'll very happily go. Failing that there's always the Paralympics; at least I'd get to see the Olympic Park.
> 
> Failing all that, I could always go to Rio in four years lol (or russia in two years)


I went a few days ago. There was a guy sitting next to me during the Table Tennis who had just gone down to the box office each day and they had given out free tickets. Apparently you just need a British passport.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Netherlands vs Argentina for the gold medal match in women's field hockey on Friday..


----------



## ozkr

A Mexico Vs Brazil football final? Hells yeah! It just dawned on me that even if Mexico loses, they get a silver medal(I know sports you guys, I swear! who said I don't?) ... but they better get the gold!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Dirty Retaliation


----------



## Ironpain

ManOfFewWords said:


> Dirty Retaliation


:no What a Coward. The French Player accused the Spanish player of flopping and accuses Spain of throwing the Brazil game.LONDON - After France's Nicolas Batum delivered a vicious punch to the groin of Spain guard Juan Carlos Navarro, Batum left no confusion over his intentions.

"I wanted to give him a good reason to flop," Batum said.

Batum was angry with the Spanish guards for falling to the floor for what he believed was incidental contact throughout Spain's 66-59 quarterfinal victory over France at North Greenwich Arena.

Asked by Yahoo! Sports if he believed his punch to the groin had given Navarro "good reason," Batum smiled and said, "I hope so."

France's coaches and several players believed Spain intentionally lost a final preliminary round game Monday in which Spain blew a 12-point fourth quarter lead to Brazil. The loss allowed Spain to face France in the quarterfinals, and would potentially keep it away from the powerful United States until the gold-medal game.

Asked if he was convinced that Spain had taken a dive in the fourth quarter of the game with Brazil, Batum told Yahoo! Sports, "They did what they had to do."

When told that some won't think that a deliberate punch to the groin is in the Olympic spirit, Batum said, "Do you think if you lost a game on purpose, that's the Olympic spirit?"

Batum later posted an apology on his Twitter account for his actions.

"I want to apologize for my stupid act at the end," Batum tweeted. "I showed a bad image of France and myself. Congrats to team Spain."

Batum signed a four-year, $45 million contract extension with the Portland Trail Blazers this summer.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

↑ Stephanie Rice ↓


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Ironpain

ake Sure You Watch USA v Japan Women's Soccer Gold Medal Final Tomorrow, Sucks that it's not us out there but my respect to the US Women's soccer team they worked harder and beat us, there's some situation going on but I'm happy for the US. 

Set your watches.Clearly the USA team has been the most exciting team in any of the team sports this Olympics., Moaning and Groaning (mainly by me) haha, catty fighting with the older soccer girls, great excitement on the field, fantastic comebacks, many goals...and of course the glamour girl of the 2012 Olympics Alex Morgan. Tune in and see it all. 

Will tomorrow's match be a classic? Probabaly not. No way can it live up to the semi-final against Canada which is already being called "The Greatest Women's Soccer Match Ever Played" and "The Greatest Soccer Match Ever Played At Old Trafford." I just hope for a competitive match tomorrow and every red-blooded male hopes for numerous camera shots of the top babe of the 2012 Olympics, Alex Morgan.


Fox News ran a segment earlier in the Games questioning the color choices of the U.S. athletes in the Olympics. The chief complaint was there was not enough red, white and blue and not enough U.S. flags being waved. And not enough chants of USA! USA! Douglas, the gold medal winner in the all-around, was one of the athletes who was pointed out by commentator David Webb of the David Webb Show.


----------



## Classified

I wish that French guy or anyone else would do that to Kobe. I wouldn't call a foul.



MindOverMood said:


> The Netherlands vs Argentina for the gold medal match in women's field hockey on Friday..





0lly said:


> The last 'free' event was today; the Triathlon in Hyde Park. But I'm going to try and get some tickets. There's still a few tickets for women's basketball and hockey and stuff like that, not really sports I'm interested in, but I'll very happily go. Failing that there's always the Paralympics; at least I'd get to see the Olympic Park.
> 
> Failing all that, I could always go to Rio in four years lol (or russia in two years)


Go to the field hockey game. I would.
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...asons-beyond-field-hockey-232321640--oly.html
:yes

http://www.london2012.com/athletics/event/men-marathon/index.html



> Tickets are not required for vast stretches of the Marathon route, so spectators will be able to watch the event for free.


http://www.london2012.com/athletics/event/men-marathon/coursemap/

It looks like it is on a lot of the streets around downtown London, so there will probably be quite a few people sitting for hours before the race in a spot.

How far are you from London?


----------



## Micronian

ozkr said:


> A Mexico Vs Brazil football final? Hells yeah! It just dawned on me that even if Mexico loses, they get a silver medal(I know sports you guys, I swear! who said I don't?) ... but they better get the gold!


Mexico has had a very good youth program for a few years now. They've been strong contenders in FIFA youth tournaments since they won the 2004 U-17 world cup. These players come from those youth teams--and have beaten Brazil on some of those occasions. The final does not surprise me at all, but with all the stars in Brazil it WOULD surprise me if Brazil doesn't win. Those guys are international pros and they're being groomed to play in the World Cup 2014--a tournament they're FORCED to win.



Ironpain said:


> ake Sure You Watch USA v Japan Women's Soccer Gold Medal Final Tomorrow, Sucks that it's not us out there but my respect to the US Women's soccer team they worked harder and beat us, there's some situation going on but I'm happy for the US.


I don't think they worked harder, but the referee seemed intimidated with the match, and I think she just chose to play it safe and side with the favourite. She also wants to keep her job. It would probably be worse if a referee makes a key call in favour of the underdog because it then draws more powerful enemies.

The USA vs CAN game was very exciting, but it wasn't the best women's match ever. I think last year's world cup final (or semifinal USA vs Brazil) was more exciting. The most significant game, I would say was the 1999 World Cup final USA vs China: The one where the US kicker took off her shirt. That one basically consolidated Women's soccer as a legitimate sport. Heck, even Bill Clinton was there!



Classified said:


> I wish that French guy or anyone else would do that to Kobe. I wouldn't call a foul.


From those photos of Kobe, I'd say that French player would hurt his own hand if here were to punch him there. Those photos also make it seem like Kobe is the real star of the NBA...meanwhile I heard Lebron got rejected by a US athlete when he asked her out. I doubt that happens to Kobe.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Micronian said:


> meanwhile I heard Lebron got rejected by a US athlete when he asked her out. I doubt that happens to Kobe.


----------



## 0lly

Classified said:


> Go to the field hockey game.  I would.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olymp...asons-beyond-field-hockey-232321640--oly.html
> :yes
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/athletics/event/men-marathon/index.html
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/athletics/event/men-marathon/coursemap/
> 
> It looks like it is on a lot of the streets around downtown London, so there will probably be quite a few people sitting for hours before the race in a spot.
> 
> How far are you from London?


Yeah I'd forgotten about the marathon. I'm in Birmingham, so it would only take me about 2 hours to get into central London.


----------



## MindOverMood

ManOfFewWords said:


>


:lol


----------



## Ironpain

MindOverMood said:


> :lol


That guy seems really interested :lol


----------



## The Blues man

Well done to Katie Taylor. She has done her country proud by bringing the gold home.


----------



## sleepytime

The Blues man said:


> Well done to Katie Taylor. She has done her country proud by bringing the gold home.


Yea, she did really well. Hopefully Conlon, Nevin or Barnes can grab another gold or two. I think Conlon is going to be a decent pro too.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

ManOfFewWords said:


>


"This is how big it is."


----------



## The Blues man

sleepytime said:


> Yea, she did really well. Hopefully Conlon, Nevin or Barnes can grab another gold or two. I think Conlon is going to be a decent pro too.


Aye, very promising. Looking forward to those bouts as well.


----------



## millenniumman75

That punch to the nether regions is not in the Olympic spirit. I'd give him and infraction and a ban. That's inappropriate.


----------



## Lasair

The Blues man said:


> Well done to Katie Taylor. She has done her country proud by bringing the gold home.


That girl was amazing


----------



## kc1895

*US Women's Soccer Win*

WNT GOLD FTW!!! :boogie:boogie:boogieI had the absolute pleasure of spending my lunch break at work watching the game LIVE on BBC through some ad-ridden website. It was the first time I ever saw the Olympics live instead of 1 day later on NBC and it was the greatest experience ever!

Carli Lloyd scored both goals to win it, but I think the real player of the game was Hope Solo and her amazing saves! Without her mad goalie skills, Japan would've scored a lot more than 1 goal. Despite Japan's world cup win last year, it shows who comes out on top consistently at every Olympic game. WNT IS BEAST! :yay


----------



## sleepytime

gilt said:


> An absolutely incredible 800 race! Easily the best of all time. David Rushida with the win & WR (first under 1:41), with six of the seven others running personal bests. I can't get over it...


That was the performance of the olympics for me. He looked like he was gliding across the track.


----------



## The Blues man

Janniffy said:


> That girl was amazing


Aye, she is indeed.

Another congratulation to Paddy Barnes who's won bronze for Ireland. Showed true fight and determination, especially in the last round. Did himself and Ireland proud.


----------



## missingno

Wow bmx has got to be one of the most exciting events to watch but the most unfair to the athletes. First they do a time trial everyone goes through to the quarter finals. In the qf they do 5 races half go through to the semis. In the semis they do 3 races half make the 8 man final.

The final is a 1 off race for gold. In such a high variance event where a bad start or someone taking you out means it is over. Also there is a big advantage by getting one of the inside starting blocks. It would make sense to give it to the highest qualifiers but no it seems to be a random draw. I don't know which genius decided to make it this way clearly needs to be a muliti race final like every other stage of the competition. They have multiple races to ensure the best people can make the final but they turn the final into a crapshoot. Only slightly mad that Australia only got 1 silver out of the mens and womens event


----------



## Killer2121

missingno said:


> Wow bmx has got to be one of the most exciting events to watch but the most unfair to the athletes. First they do a time trial everyone goes through to the quarter finals. In the qf they do 5 races half go through to the semis. In the semis they do 3 races half make the 8 man final.
> 
> The final is a 1 off race for gold. In such a high variance event where a bad start or someone taking you out means it is over. Also there is a big advantage by getting one of the inside starting blocks. It would make sense to give it to the highest qualifiers but no it seems to be a random draw. I don't know which genius decided to make it this way clearly needs to be a muliti race final like every other stage of the competition. They have multiple races to ensure the best people can make the final but they turn the final into a crapshoot. Only slightly mad that Australia only got 1 silver out of the mens and womens event


Replace BMX with another sport.


----------



## sleepytime

For those of us old enough to remember the Soviet Union pwning at the Olymipics, here is how they would be faring if they were still together in 2012:

Gold - 28
Silver - 30
Bronze - 52


Quite different from the last time they competed as the Soviet Union back in 1988:

Gold - 55
Silver - 31
Bronze - 46

The same year the USA finished 3rd behind communist East Germany with:

Gold - 36
Silver - 31
Bronze - 27

How things have changed.


----------



## Banzai

missingno said:


> The final is a 1 off race for gold. In such a high variance event where a bad start or someone taking you out means it is over.


Every sport is like that. One false start could see you disqualified.


----------



## missingno

Killer2121 said:


> Replace BMX with another sport.


Nah bmx is fun to watch and they should get rid of many other events before it. They just need to make the final multiple races like every other stage of the competition.



Banzai said:


> Every sport is like that. One false start could see you disqualified.


Yes but bmx is extremely high variance and most of the athletics events are essentially solo events in that the athletes can't take out or directly ruin there opponents race

Did you watch bmx? If you did you would see that there is so much luck into it.Previous stages of the competition had 5 or 3 races to try and ensure that the best racers made the final. Also starting position 1 has an advantage and 8th is worst of due to a first up left hand turn. Other stages of competition had highest qualifier in 1, 2nd highest in 2etc. The final did a random draw for positions the winners of the two semis got position 5 and 8 I believe. So they change everything around and make the final more luck based then every other stage of the competition

Also most races had crashes. I think this gif will explain and could easily have happened in the final


----------



## Lasair

The Blues man said:


> Aye, she is indeed.
> 
> Another congratulation to Paddy Barnes who's won bronze for Ireland. Showed true fight and determination, especially in the last round. Did himself and Ireland proud.


Was working when this was on, but if what I seen men's boxing is really scary to watch.


----------



## Hello22

Well done to Katie Taylor, Olympic female lightweight champion. Has anyone the link for that fight, didn't get to see it as i was abroad (and my mate had no cable tv in her new house  )


----------



## Ironpain

Tired of Usain Bolt being the fastest man in the world? Think you can do better but can't be bothered to spend months or years training? Worry no more because the 'How To Run Faster Than Usain Bolt' handbook is here! 

Usain Bolt holds the record for the fastest 100 metres in history. A super fast 9.58 seconds, but this can be bettered by you or I. And it's easy to do in ten easy-to-follow steps. 

1) Acquire a lion. Sites such as lionsforsale.com are a good place to get one. 

2) Don't feed lion for a week. 

3) Place lion (inside its cage) directly behind the track lane you will be racing from. 

4) Stand in lane directly in front of lion's cage. 

5) Get into race position. 

6) Get a friend or random person you met to open cage. 

7) Start race and run. 

8) Don't stop running until you hit the 100 metres mark. 

9) Make sure someone has a gun to shoot the hungry lion. 

10) If this fails and you get eaten, don't worry. Just repeat stages 1 to 9.:lol

I'm looking forward to seeing one of our Bronzed skinned athletes win a Bronze Medal you know because we are very good at winning Bronze, but that Usain is Insane man that guy is like a Cheetah, the only thing that guy has in his body is the soul of a Cheetah.


----------



## pythonesque

Holy cow. Jamaica: gold, silver, _and_ bronze in the 200m.

:banana:banana:banana

Edit: epic awesomeness deserves three dancing bananas.


----------



## T-Bone

kc1895 said:


> Some of these girls are underage. In fact, Kyla Ross is 15, Gabby Douglas and McKayla Maroney are 16. So, that would make them minors.


Yea i wish i was 16 again! There's something hot about McKayla Maroney. I know you agree.


----------



## millenniumman75

Seeing Oscar Pistorius running tonight was neat. I shed a tear or two. He is going to blow away his competition in the Paralympic Games in a couple of weeks.

Also, the participants of the Men's 100m Hurdles helping the Chinese guy after he hurt his Achilles tendon (tore it actually) and hopped the length of the race on one leg, kissing the last hurdle as he could not leap over it.


----------



## millenniumman75

....and Kayla Harrison first women's judo gold medal ever and she is from southwest Ohio!


----------



## Ironpain

Fox News go after the Times for commenting on Lolo Jones and claim that she was too Christian for the Main Stream Media. When the Times pointing out that she is getting all of these endorsements with out winning medals. However it gets worse when you think about this .. this same network attacked Gabby Douglas for wearing Purple and winning. How does that work?

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2012/08/09/coach-criticism-lolo-jones-is -unfair-unfounded/

The more inflammatory statements were on the Factor program.

The arc of history does not bend toward justice through capitulation cast as compromise.


----------



## ozkr

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! GO MEXICO!!! Medalla de Oro!!!


----------



## Ironpain

Here are the top nine comments made by NBC sports commentators during the Summer Olympics that they would like to take back:

1. Weightlifting commentator: "This is Gregoriava from Bulgaria. I saw her snatch this morning during her warm up and it was amazing."

2. Dressage commentator: "This is really a lovely horse and I speak from personal experience since I once mounted her mother."

3. Paul Hamm, Gymnast: "I owe a lot to my parents, especially my mother and father."

4. Boxing Analyst: "Sure there have been injuries, and even some deaths in boxing, but none of them really that serious."

5. Softball announcer: "If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing again."

6. Basketball analyst: "He dribbles a lot and the opposition doesn't like it. In fact you can see it all over their faces."

7. At the rowing medal ceremony: "Ah, isn't that nice, the wife of the IOC president is hugging the cox of the British crew."

8. Soccer commentator: "Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks on the field."

9. Tennis commentator: "One of the reasons Andy is playing so well is that, before the final round, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them... Oh my God, what have I just said?"


----------



## sleepytime

Ironpain said:


> Here are the top nine comments made by NBC sports commentators during the Summer Olympics that they would like to take back:
> 
> 1. Weightlifting commentator: "This is Gregoriava from Bulgaria. I saw her snatch this morning during her warm up and it was amazing."
> 
> 2. Dressage commentator: "This is really a lovely horse and I speak from personal experience since I once mounted her mother."
> 
> 3. Paul Hamm, Gymnast: "I owe a lot to my parents, especially my mother and father."
> 
> 4. Boxing Analyst: "Sure there have been injuries, and even some deaths in boxing, but none of them really that serious."
> 
> 5. Softball announcer: "If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing again."
> 
> 6. Basketball analyst: "He dribbles a lot and the opposition doesn't like it. In fact you can see it all over their faces."
> 
> 7. At the rowing medal ceremony: "Ah, isn't that nice, the wife of the IOC president is hugging the cox of the British crew."
> 
> 8. Soccer commentator: "Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks on the field."
> 
> 9. Tennis commentator: "One of the reasons Andy is playing so well is that, before the final round, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them... Oh my God, what have I just said?"


Lol...somebody should make a youtube compilation of those.


----------



## 0lly

There was some serious shoulder dislocation going on in the men's diving finals about an hour ago. uke I'm squeamish about that kind of thing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Jaque the Brazilian indoor volleyball player. :nw :nw :nw


----------



## PineconeMachine

Ironpain said:


> Here are the top nine comments made by NBC sports commentators during the Summer Olympics that they would like to take back:
> 
> 1. Weightlifting commentator: "This is Gregoriava from Bulgaria. I saw her snatch this morning during her warm up and it was amazing."
> 
> 2. Dressage commentator: "This is really a lovely horse and I speak from personal experience since I once mounted her mother."
> 
> 3. Paul Hamm, Gymnast: "I owe a lot to my parents, especially my mother and father."
> 
> 4. Boxing Analyst: "Sure there have been injuries, and even some deaths in boxing, but none of them really that serious."
> 
> 5. Softball announcer: "If history repeats itself, I should think we can expect the same thing again."
> 
> 6. Basketball analyst: "He dribbles a lot and the opposition doesn't like it. In fact you can see it all over their faces."
> 
> 7. At the rowing medal ceremony: "Ah, isn't that nice, the wife of the IOC president is hugging the cox of the British crew."
> 
> 8. Soccer commentator: "Julian Dicks is everywhere. It's like they've got eleven Dicks on the field."
> 
> 9. Tennis commentator: "One of the reasons Andy is playing so well is that, before the final round, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them... Oh my God, what have I just said?"


:rofl :rofl :rofl especially #8. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindOverMood

Poor guys.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ironpain said:


> Fox News go after the Times for commenting on Lolo Jones and claim that she was too Christian for the Main Stream Media. When the Times pointing out that she is getting all of these endorsements with out winning medals. However it gets worse when you think about this .. this same network attacked Gabby Douglas for wearing Purple and winning. How does that work?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2012/08/09/coach-criticism-lolo-jones-is -unfair-unfounded/
> 
> The more inflammatory statements were on the Factor program.
> 
> The arc of history does not bend toward justice through capitulation cast as compromise.


There were different people involved. It was one of the anchors who said that about Gabby Douglas' outfit. I thought it was red. Still, there needs to be uniformity among the girls in gymnastics uniforms - always has been. Maybe she would have a wardrobe malfunction or something.

Usain Bolt is an egomaniac. The track version of Muhammed Ali.


----------



## millenniumman75

0lly said:


> There was some serious shoulder dislocation going on in the men's diving finals about an hour ago. uke I'm squeamish about that kind of thing.


Congrats on Tom Daley getting the bronze!

David Boudia - first Amercian gold medalist on the 10m platform since Greg Louganis in 1988.


----------



## millenniumman75

MindOverMood said:


> Poor guys.


 I saw that they got disqualified even after finishing third! It ended up going to Trinidad/Tobago.

The USA team actually tied the world record with their silver medal run - obviously an American best, but the Jamaicans cut two-tenths of a second off the world record!


----------



## mslamr

well done katie taylor. so happy for you.


----------



## sleepytime

The closing ceremony is good, the opening was better though. They should have bought back Freddie Mercury using holograms, like they did with 2pac at Coachella!


----------



## MindOverMood

Alessandra Ambrosio:mushy and then seeing the Spice Girls perform and Pele at the end was great.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

So happy it's over. Onto Sochi...


----------



## sleepytime

^^

Yea, too much x-factor type drivel in the closing ceremony. Danny Boyle did a great job with the music in the opening ceremony.


----------



## Classified

I liked the closing ceremony. It was cool how they trucked around the singers so everyone in the audience could see.

Eric Idle finally made an appearance too.  And the scantily clad angels behind him were a nice touch.


----------

